# Game: Look Alikes



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Ok. So...this is just an idea for a picture thread game. Here are the rules:

1. Post a picture of yourself.
2. The person below you finds a random picture of someone that resembles the photo of the picture above.
3. The next person posts another similar image.
4. So on and so forth. 

I guess it's kind of like picture telephone. So, wanna play?

Edit: @josue0098 WTF? For some strange reason my pic is not showing up when I post it. Feel free to take the lead and get the ball rolling.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

You didn't post a pic of yourself..


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)

NEITHER DID YOU!










GO! XD

(waits for the link chain to connect to apes)


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@Sonny, all he needs is facial hair


----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)

Ehh...kinda...sorta...maybe...










...maybe not...


----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)

Obviously the male in the photo...I couldn't find a single photo of just him


----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Xiong Mao (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Sonny (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## VictoriaB (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## andreasdevig (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)




----------

